# Newbie



## Raven (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Newbie here , I am just another halloween freak , I have 2 children that are following in my footsteps . 

Thank you Mike


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the poorly-lit side of the street. :devil:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Howdy Raven. I'm glad you found us, join right in.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello Raven. I am glad you joined us.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Very glad to see you made it Raven. This is a good site you'll like it.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome Raven, glad to have you join us!


----------

